# Please leave dew claws.



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm posting to advocate that dew claws not be removed. Usually, this is done by breeders before puppies come home, but it's also for any puppy owner who thinks they might want to remove dew claws. Please don't. They have a real purpose.



From Dr. Chris Zink: said:


> Do the Dew(claws)?
> M. Christine Zink DVM, PhD, DACVSMR
> I work exclusively with canine athletes, developing rehabilitation programs for injured dogs or dogs that required
> surgery as a result of performance-related injuries. I have seen many dogs now, especially field trial/hunt test and
> ...


Here's the link: http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/dewclawexplanation.pdf

More: http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/documents/dewclaws-injury.pdf

And a quote from this: http://pennvetwdc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/9-Zink.pdf



> Dogs have five toes on their front feet. Four of the toes (equivalent to our fingers) are in contact with the
> ground when the dog is standing. When a dog runs, however, the entire foot from the carpus to the toes
> contacts the ground. If the dog then turns, it can dig the dewclaw (the equivalent of our thumb) into the
> ground to stabilize the leg and reduce torque on the rest of the leg.
> ...


See this illustrative YouTube video (sorry, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to attach videos, so here's a link): https://youtu.be/r4XflsMEk-k


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I had never heard of this until we did a search looking for chloe. I noticed a couple breeders that said dew claws removed. It sounds like it would be painful for the puppy.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for this very informative post. For anyone who hasn't seen it before, the video of how retrievers use dew claws in ice is worth watching.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

My most recent puppy had his removed and it was the #1 reason I almost didn't get him. I'm still extremely bothered that his were removed and frustrated that so many people feel this is important/necessary/they don't even think and just get it done!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

When I got Mia the breeder said she wasn't going to remove them. When I went to pick her up she had them removed. One wasn't done properly and I had to have her get additional surgery to have it fixed. I have never had a dog without them till Mia. My vet said its very painful for puppies. Next time I will make sure they know I do not want them removed.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have never taken dew claws off my pups. The last dog that I owned had them removed by the breeder when she was a few days old. That was a dog born in 1999. The information to keep them on has been around for a long time...


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Thanks for this very informative post. For anyone who hasn't seen it before, the video of how retrievers use dew claws in ice is worth watching.


I remember seeing this video. I think it was in the fall I saw. Before that I figured dew claws served a purpose but didn't know what. They definitely serve more of a purpose than I originally knew. Learned quite a but from this article.

Ella does have her dew claws. So far she's had one minor injury. I think it was when she was on our deck and going nuts over a squirrel she couldn't get to. She got it caught on something, even though her dew claws get clipped every time the rest of her nails do. It ended up tearing the nail about in half. The vet clipped off the torn part. The location did end up getting the quick so there was some bleeding. Nothing major. Kept it clean and wrapped for a few days. Never seemed to bother her but she was mad I wrapped her leg. Refused to look at me. Didn't see anything that looked to be caused by any pain. It healed up fine and she was good as new. Nail grew back fine. No problems since.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Our Diamond had dewclaws on all four paws - it was the first thing I looked for when we got Noah. He has them on his front paws, but not his back. It never occured to me that they would be removed, since Diamond never had issues with hers.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this important information. I used to remove dew claws but after much research, a lot of it from Dr. Zink, and discussion with our vet I decided to leave them on. I added on top of this the fact that I HATED to see newborn puppies cry for 2 days after the removal.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Having removed both tails and dewclaws through the years, I used to find dewclaw removal much more painful than tail amputation.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

rabernet said:


> Our Diamond had dewclaws on all four paws - it was the first thing I looked for when we got Noah. He has them on his front paws, but not his back. It never occured to me that they would be removed, since Diamond never had issues with hers.


I've never heard of goldens having them on the rear feet.... I always thought that was more common with working breeds.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Similar to declawing cats - makes me queasy just thinking about it.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Our Diamond had dewclaws on all four paws - it was the first thing I looked for when we got Noah. He has them on his front paws, but not his back. It never occured to me that they would be removed, since Diamond never had issues with hers.


Hi Robin, 
Don't worry. Purebread golden retrievers only have dew claws on their front paws. Whatever Diamond was mixed with must have been a dog that has dew claws on all 4 paws. Noah has not had anything removed.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks, Dana, for sharing this very helpful information.


----------

